# Hi...from New Brunswick, Canada



## caberwife (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome, fellow Canadian! I am a complete novice beekeeper living in eastern Ontario. I lived in Nova Scotia for a few years and love the Atlantic provinces. I will be interested in hearing how your organic/natural operation goes.

Natalie


----------



## StephenL (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi Natalie! We will be happy to let you know how it goes...I consider the real test will be how we make it through the winter. I hope you make out well in your new endeavour.

Stephen


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

Hello from next door. (Nova Scotia)
Good to see more people up here getting into beekeeping. You have a couple of good beekeeping groups in New Brunswick, be sure to tap into their resources. I am curious though as to your comment on Atlantic Canada being hit hard with CCD. While we have certainly had a couple of years of higher than normal winter losses I do not believe that anyone has attributed it to CCD. Poor weather conditions along with a lack of proper control over pest management are what we are being told by Provincial Inspectors are responsible. To my knowledge there has yet to be a confirmation of any CCD losses in the region.

Perry


----------



## Elwood (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome to the best site I have found on the web! There are many resources here to assist you in this most fascinating of hobbies. The IPM bottom board plans that are free to use here are a good first step to controlling mites without chemicals. You will also find many experienced beeks who are all too happy to help out in any way possible. This site has enabled me to regain the fun of beekeeping! Here's to the bees!


----------



## StephenL (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi Perry. It is great to see people from Canada on this site! What I wrote about CCD in Atlantic Canada was from the following article at http://www.onearth.org/node/946. We here seemed to be affected by the CCD as most if not all of the hives we lost had very few bees left in them and it appears that many of the bees had left the hives by late fall. I have heard, as you said, that there is not an official recognition of CCD in at least New Brunswick; but that is small comfort when year after year we are losing many of our hives and it is clearly not because of mites or lack of food, etc.


----------

